# grips for a 651 ss



## injunear (Oct 6, 2013)

I have been looking for after market grips for my 651 can't find anything not having any luck on the internet.:smt076


----------



## Huskybiker (Jul 27, 2011)

I have Uncle Mikes combat grips on my 650, and Uncle Mikes boot grips on my 85CH. They are interchangeble. The combat is a 3 finger style like on the S&W model 640. They're on EBAY all the time.


----------

